# Removing Seiko Quartz Winding Stem



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

Has anyone removed a quartz Seikos winding stem is it me, but I can't find the usual pusher or is it a screw jobbie :S?

The link below just shows the watch im referring to:-

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp...selected=897706

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi bryan

There is a dimple there somewhere.

Maybe the crown needs to be out to the first or second position to expose it.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

That got me too until i realised that it's the small thin plate that sits over the stem that needs to be lifted gently









You can see the plate move as you put the crown out to second position.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks lads


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bry, I think a few of us are very impressed with the beadblasted Citizen you did for Paul.....Is it something you would be prepared to do again?

Jason


----------

